# vet in the Chino area



## sharlan (Apr 11, 2015)

My 24 yo tortoise got a wire wrapped around his leg. I got the wire off and he seemed to be walking fine. Now he acts like there is something wrong - broke, bone out of joint, not really sure as I can't feel anything obvious.

Does anyone have a vet in the Chino, CA area that they would recommend?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr. Tom Greek is in Yorba Linda. Zip down the #57 or #71 perhaps? Hopefully, that is close enough for you.
Saw him last night at the Orange County CTTC meeting at Chapman University. He did a presentation, Tips for Healthy Herps.

Here's his info from the card I picked up:
Greek and Associates 23687 Via del Rio Yorba Linda CA 92887 714-463-1190 or 866-940-7028 web: gavh.net


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2015)

I have heard some very good things about Dr.Greek. Hopefully you will be able to see him.


----------



## Carol S (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr. Greek is a fantastic vet. That is where I take my tortoises.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 11, 2015)

I can also recommend Dr.Greek


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 12, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I can also recommend Dr.Greek


Heather, guess what? 
Dr. Greek has a 19 year old leopard tortoise named "Blanche". Clients gave her to him and they bought it as little thing at Russo's in Fashion Island.

Oopsee.  I did not mean to hijack your post, sharlan. Forgive me. I saw Heather responding and I wanted to share what he shared in the presentation.
Hope your sweet desert tortoise is okay. Please keep us posted about him!


----------



## kathyth (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr. Greek is fantastic!!

Ann McDowell in Claremont is also wonderful with tortoises.

Good luck!!


----------



## sharlan (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you. I took him to see Dr Greek. They scheduled an appt for Tues as they were booked. The receptionist called back a short time later and said they had a cancellation for Monday afternoon. I ended up getting there over an hour early and they took me right in.

Speedy is suffering from soft tissue damage, no breaks or dislocations.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2015)

sharlan said:


> Thank you. I took him to see Dr Greek. They scheduled an appt for Tues as they were booked. The receptionist called back a short time later and said they had a cancellation for Monday afternoon. I ended up getting there over an hour early and they took me right in.
> 
> Speedy is suffering from soft tissue damage, no breaks or dislocations.


BINGO!.....I'm glad someone else knows ... him . One of the best Herp Vets in the Country ...no doubt!


23687 Via Del Rio
Yorba Linda, CA 92887 

Phone number (714) 463-1190


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2015)

Let um know Tortoise Cove referred you .....it may come in handy


----------



## Kenno (May 20, 2015)

Another vote of confidence here for Dr. Greek! 

Last week he told me that old Duncan might be older that I thought - maybe a hundred!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 21, 2015)

What a cool, and a little bit scary, revelation. About Duncan.
Did Dr. Greek happen to tell you how he came to that conclusion?
I think I recall reading that their shells are super smooth as they get older.


----------

